# Steroids vs Other Drugs



## wolfyEVH (Apr 16, 2005)

Here is a list of the number of emergency room visits in 2002 for different kinds of drugs......look how many are OTC drugs, then look where steroids come in.......



    Drug Name — Number of Mentions (Rank out of Top 150 drugs)

    Acetaminophen (Tylenol) — 28,720 (Ranked 8th)

    Alcohol-in-combination — 207,395 (Ranked 1st)

    Marijuana — 119,362 (Ranked 3rd)

    Gamma Hydroxy Butyrate (GHB) — 3,327 (44th)

    Aspirin — 7,494 (25th)

    Fluoxetine (Prozac) — 5,770 (29th)

    Alprazolam (Xanax) — 27,659 (9th)

    Diphenhydramine (Benadryl) — 5,430 (32nd)

    Ibuprofen (Advil) — 15,867 (14th)

    Oxycodone (OxyContin) — 14,996 (15th)

    Naproxen (Aleve) — 4,576 (35th)

    Caffeine — 1,999 (59th)

    Amoxicillin — 830 (89th)

    Codeine — 1,237 (73rd)

    Pseudoephedrine — 658 (A decongestant used in every cold/sinus formula around) (101st)

    Hydrocodone — 2,420 (51st)

    Celecoxib — 775 (93rd)

    Morphine — 2,775 (48th)

    Ephedrine — 1,033 (79th)

    Warfarin — 647 (103rd)

    Albuterol — 628 (105th)

    Prednisone — 348 (137th)

    Multivitamin with Minerals — 376 (131st)

    Herbal Products — 415 (126th)

    Metformin — 505 (116th)

    Cocaine — 199,198 (2nd)

    Heroin — 93,519 (4th)

    Androgens/Anabolic Steroids — 319 (142nd)


319......now out of these 319, how many do you think didnt inject properly, took horrible doses, or had major health problems to begin with??? nuff said!!!!  

Congress, want to do something???? Spend those millions of dollars that is going towards the fight against steroids, and pay for mandatory rec drug testing in the high schools.........thats your fuckin problem....look at the chart


----------



## Parker123 (Apr 16, 2005)

Those numbers are insane.  Where did you find them.  Looks like the "war on drugs" is a pitiful loss, its only been on now for 20 years. Sheesh


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 16, 2005)

Parker123 said:
			
		

> Those numbers are insane.  Where did you find them.  Looks like the "war on drugs" is a pitiful loss, its only been on now for 20 years. Sheesh




this is from a t-mag article


----------



## DragonRider (Apr 16, 2005)

Looks like a global dilema of epic proportions. We need to do something about this steroid problem before it gets out of hand.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Apr 16, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> Looks like a global dilema of epic proportions. We need to do something about this steroid problem before it gets out of hand.




i know.....it may get below 140...lol


----------



## tee (Apr 16, 2005)

Shit, Im scared I may be #320!!!


----------



## Diesel (Apr 16, 2005)

lol just goes to show politicians are just mad cuase there fat old and bald and couldnt be in shape with steroids lol oh yeah and just to let eveyrone in on somthing being that i go to school still these drugs are a huge problem down here millions of time bigger then steorids, we have 3-4 kids overdose on drugs and 1-2 kill them sleves on them eveyryear its absolutly redicualous


----------



## Nicky B (Jun 8, 2005)

What substance or drug took the 2nd place spot.


----------



## ORACLE (Jun 8, 2005)

Nicky B said:
			
		

> What substance or drug took the 2nd place spot.



flintstone chewables


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

Nicky B said:
			
		

> What substance or drug took the 2nd place spot.



its on there.......cocaine


----------



## Severe (Jun 8, 2005)

Oxycodone (OxyContin) — 14,996 (15th)

oxycodone and oxycontin are different.


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 8, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> Oxycodone (OxyContin) — 14,996 (15th)
> 
> oxycodone and oxycontin are different.


Oxycodone is the drug that is called oxycontin, it's a brand name.  Same as percoset, roxicet, uhhh probably others too


----------



## Severe (Jun 8, 2005)

Oh shit. I didn't even realize. I know some people that used to be addicted to them...


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeah, Percosets are oxycodone mixed with acetimeinophen(spell check) they usually come in 5 or 10mg.  Oxycontin are much higher doses i've seen up to 80mg, but they have no acetieme.. fuck it, tylenol, and they're time released.  The smart ones who die from them usually snort them or get rid of the time release in some way so they OD almost instantly.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Yeah, Percosets are oxycodone mixed with acetimeinophen(spell check) they usually come in 5 or 10mg.  Oxycontin are much higher doses i've seen up to 80mg, but they have no acetieme.. fuck it, tylenol, and they're time released.  The smart ones who die from them usually snort them or get rid of the time release in some way so they OD almost instantly.




its easier to just say tylenol..lol


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 8, 2005)

I was trying to sound like I know what i'm talking about.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> I was trying to sound like I know what i'm talking about.




then google it so you look like a bad ass


----------



## Severe (Jun 8, 2005)

lol i know what acetaminophen is... i know a lot about drugs in general but was surprised that oxycodone and contin are the same. if you snort them, you don't OD instantly, it just makes some people feel sick to the stomach. 80mg of oxy around here costs $50-$60 street price. expensive ass habit... dumb too...

shit, i know someone who took 4 20's a day. that's a little too much. after that prescription ran out he got 30mg morphines and took about 8 a day. fuckin pill head


----------



## steve0085 (Jun 8, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> if you snort them, you don't OD instantly, it just makes some people feel sick to the stomach.


Depends on how many you snort.  Can't tell me that the friends i've lost because of that only felt sick, cause they're dead.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 8, 2005)

Severe said:
			
		

> lol i know what acetaminophen is... i know a lot about drugs in general but was surprised that oxycodone and contin are the same. if you snort them, you don't OD instantly, it just makes some people feel sick to the stomach. 80mg of oxy around here costs $50-$60 street price. expensive ass habit... dumb too...
> 
> shit, i know someone who took 4 20's a day. that's a little too much. after that prescription ran out he got 30mg morphines and took about 8 a day. fuckin pill head




yeah, thats really smart and safe.....i'm surprised he didnt die from the morphine pills


----------



## DragonRider (Jun 9, 2005)

steve0085 said:
			
		

> Oxycodone is the drug that is called oxycontin, it's a brand name.  Same as percoset, roxicet, uhhh probably others too


I was prescribed oxycodone after my accident a few weeks ago. It's a good painkiller, but I wanted to sleep all of the time and sexual function was affected.
I don't know why anyone would take this as a recreational drug.


----------



## wolfyEVH (Jun 9, 2005)

DragonRider said:
			
		

> I was prescribed oxycodone after my accident a few weeks ago. It's a good painkiller, but I wanted to sleep all of the time and sexual function was affected.
> I don't know why anyone would take this as a recreational drug.




same reason people take other opiates for fun.......to get high......and feel good......

If i ever want to "feel good" i'll just rub one out or bang my girl


----------

